# Italian Meatloaf



## Texas Rose' (Mar 10, 2005)

This is great with a nice red wine and it makes a great meal to serve to company. I especially like it, because my husband thinks he is the only one who can cookonthe bar-b-que grill.
<UL>
<LI>1 lb of ground beef</LI>
<LI>1 lb of bulk Italian Sausage</LI>
<LI>2 to 3 slices of bread soaked in milk</LI>
<LI>2 egg</LI>
<LI>1 tsp Italian Seasonings</LI>
<LI>1/2 tsp garlic</LI>
<LI>fresh grated Parmesan cheese</LI>[/list]


Drain the bread slices and squeeze out excess liquid. Mix all the ingredients except cheese together. Use your hands if you are in the kitchen alone, but if someone is watching use a spoon or your stand mixer. Add enough Parmesan cheese to achieve a solid consistency like a hamburger patty. Form the meatloaf mixture into patties, (I make mine oval so it doesn't look like I AM serving hamburger patties). Grill the patties outside over a charcoal (or gas) grill until well done. You can also pan fry this, or bake it in an oven, but it is soooooooooo much better on the grill. 


Serve this with you favorite pasta, marinara sauce and roasted vegetables. 


Roasted vegetables
<UL>
<LI>baby carrots</LI>
<LI>thinly sliced sqash</LI>
<LI>sliced onion</LI>
<LI>broccoli </LI>
<LI>and any other vegetables you like</LI>[/list]


Put all your vegetable in a large bowl sprinkle garlic salt over the veggies and stir in enough olive oil to cover the veggies. Wrap securely in aluminum foil and grill for 20 minutes turning often on your bar-b-quegrill or place on a cookie sheet in a single layer and bake at 350 degrees until it veggies are done, but still a bit crisp.


----------



## Hippie (Mar 11, 2005)

Hey all that sounds very good Rose. Thanks!


----------



## AAASTINKIE (Mar 14, 2005)

this sound good and easy to make, I like recipes without too many ingredients...now as soon as my grill thaws from the snowbank...


----------



## Hippie (Mar 14, 2005)

I think I could leave the bread out and have high protein/low carb!


----------



## MedPretzel (Mar 14, 2005)

If I didn't have bread, I wouldn't have anything else to eat.


----------



## Hippie (Mar 15, 2005)

Ilove bread, but it really is nothing more than extra baggage, in more ways than one. I love meatloaf too.


----------



## MedPretzel (Mar 15, 2005)

I'm talkin' about REAL bread, not american kind. I'm talkin' the good german whole-grain, heavy bread. MMMMMMMMMMMMMM!





GREAT for digestion.


----------



## Hippie (Mar 16, 2005)

Now that might be alot better for us, like that really dark brown bread they make over there every day in every home. What is that called? I think it might have dark beer in it too.


----------

